# New here, looking for recommendations.



## vancityronin (12 mo ago)

Hey currently riding a Rome solutions, 

Looking at some jones boards, or something more freeride since I dont go to the park or ride switch.

Local shops have recommended the Burton hometown hero, jones aviator or stratos and capita boards look interesting also
Thanks


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

How much do you weigh, what size is you boot, what do you enjoy doing on the mt, pow/no pow performance, budget, where do you ride most frequently


----------



## vancityronin (12 mo ago)

size 9 boot 180lbs 650 usd give or take.

Mostly on groomers and riding around the pacific northwest (BC Canada).


----------



## momasuqa (11 mo ago)

Hello and welcome


----------



## vancityronin (12 mo ago)

momasuqa said:


> Hello and welcome


thanks


----------

